# Seiko 7625-8060 Short Story



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The is the watch I've owned the longest









Serial number dates it to July, 1968.

It was my Dad's...not sure how I got it







but we were stationed at Maxwell USAF Base, in Montgomery, Alabama at the time, so I guess he bought it there.

It was the first Automatic I had ever seen and I remember being very impressed with the funny pendulum-type motion coming from it.

It's been laid up in a draw all these years and I finally got round to re-newing the scratched and cracked crystal. Haven't bothered with polishing the case and this is not a Seiko bracelet.

Anyone know is this is quick set date? Or know anything about this movement / model (Sportsmatic). If it is quick set, I cant seem to work it....but not had the back off yet. But it is ticking away fine









Hope my Dad doesn't want it back



























Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch that Hawky. Date might be quickset by pushing the crown in firmly - but don't go and break it coz' it may not work that way







. Are you sure that there aren't two positions when you pull the crown out







?

I have a similar looking Seiko Sealion and that has two positions when the crown is pulled out one of which sets the date


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice , as Paul states it could be a push button quick set.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks guys.









It definetely isn't a push-in crown setting type --- have you forgotten so soon? I have cornered the market in Seiko 6139 pepsi bezel gold/yellow dialed chronos with the rarest stem in the world







They are push-in setting. I obviously need to get my camera out again and remind everyone, esp. our newer members, what fab watches these are









I think there is intermediate position when pulling out the stem but it's a bit vague and it certainly doesn't do anything when you rotate the crown.







But today is the start of the w/e so maybe time to take it to bits.

Cheers

Paul


----------

